# Front and back bowties black



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks nice.

Have done the same thing - wish they did the bow tie differently from the factory. Just stands out too much for my taste but at least this makes it blend in a little more and is actually color coordinated with the rest of the car.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks good, I've always said the Bowtie should be changed to Black Chrome. Why they insist on keeping the gaudy Gold is beyond me. Cheapens the look of the car


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good. Don't bother with vinyl on the steering wheel though. I tried it and it just doesn't work right. The problem is the texture of the bowtie, it isn't flat like the front/back emblems. Use Plastidip instead. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

Doesn't look bad at all. I have a white eco and was considering white emblems, but I'm still undecided.


----------

